# Die Luftpumpe V60 im Leistungstest



## Mushi (10. Juni 2017)

Die Luftpumpe V60 im Leistungstest





_View: https://youtu.be/ZvCGtDS3ky0_


Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Doc (24. Juli 2017)

Läuft mit den ersten Membranen im 3ten Jahr 24/7 ohne Probleme


----------



## troll20 (24. Juli 2017)

Inzwischen sind es bei mir 5 Jahre ohne Mucken ohne Filter sauber machen ohne Membran austauschen. 
Einfach still und leise.


----------



## Mushi (24. Juli 2017)

Wenn ich schon die Wartungsintervalle ignoriere, würde ich mich damit nicht rühmen. Der Luftausstoß reduziert sich schleichend.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## 4711LIMA (24. Juli 2017)

Hallo Frank, ich finde es immer wieder toll mit welcher privaten Energie hier Versuche gemacht werden

Hier aber eine kleine Kritik:
Der dargestellt Druck gilt nur zwischen dem Pumpenauslass und dem Kugelhahn als Drossel. Nach dem Kugelhahn hast Du ein freies Ausströmen. Der danach gemessene Durchfluss sagt also nicht viel aus. Ich würde es Messtechnisch als richtiger sehen wenn die Drossel nach dem Durchflussmesser kommt.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (24. Juli 2017)

Ich besitze auch die V 60.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das sie bei 1 meter gegendruck nur 40l/min macht.
Meine läuft über einen 9mm schlauch über einen verteiler. 
Ich betreibe einen 210mm Belüfterteller mit 9mm schlauch und 2 x 4mm leitungen einmal 1 meter und 20 cm tiefe und habe ein sehr gutes Blasenbild. Ich kann auf Wunsch gerne mal bilder machen.


----------



## Mushi (24. Juli 2017)

Hallo Andy,

mit 9 mm kommt noch weniger.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (25. Juli 2017)

Ja das ist mir schon klar aber kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Ich zeige morgen mal bilder. 
Oder wie sehen 60 l aus 1 meter tiefe aus?


----------



## Mushi (25. Juli 2017)

Hallo Andy,

bei Rohrausläufen kann kaum jemand die Wassermenge zuverlässig schätzen, bei Luft ist es nicht anders.

Selbst wenn mein Prüfstand Ungenauigkeiten hätte, im direkten Vergleich zu anderen Luftpumpen ist das Ergebnis der V60 schwach. Für mich nicht ganz überraschend, denn als ich eine Rohrpumpe der gleichen Marke nachgemessen hatte, wurden anschließend die Angaben nach unten korrigiert. Und so sollte es am besten auch in diesem Fall sein.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## 4711LIMA (25. Juli 2017)

Ich würde eher den Umbau des Prüfstandes vorschlagen. Das dürfte eine Sache von wenigen Minuten Aufwand sein und dann gibt's ein klares Ergebnis


----------



## Mushi (25. Juli 2017)

Der Prüfstand ist in Ordnung.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Juli 2017)

Der Prüfstand ist schon in Ordnung, aber:

Auf welches Druckniveau bezieht sich die Angabe der Membranpumpenhersteller zum Luftvolumenstrom

- Arbeitsdruck (im Prüfaufbau vor oder nach Manometer und vor Ventil)
oder
-Umgebungsdruck (angesaugtes Luftvolumen oder eben dass, was hinter dem Ventil "entspannt" rauskommt)?

Wenn die Membranpumpe z.b. 100l/min Luft bei 1bar ansaugt, verdichtet und unter Druck bei 1,2bar / 2m Wassertiefe (ohne Gegendruck des Ausströmers etc. betrachtet) einbringt, dann dürfte druckseitig nur 83,3l/min eingepustet werden, die an der Wasser-Oberfläche wieder als 100l/min ausblubbern.

Ausgehend von 1bar Druck als Normaldruck der Luft.
Wer will, kann auch 1013mbar als Normaldruck nehmen und 1213mbar druckseitig bei freien Einblubbern in 2m.

Sehr nett auch hier verständlich dargestellt:
https://www.uni-ulm.de/fileadmin/we...1/Didactics/thermodynamik/INHALT/BOYLEGSZ.HTM

Bei der Luftvolumenmessung druckseitig, würden manche Pumpen noch weniger bringen als auf der Verpackung aufgedruckt.

Vermutlich fällt dieser kleine "Messunterschied" bei weniger Arbeitsdruck immer weniger in das Gewicht....bei 1m Tiefe oder 1,1bar (0,1 bar am Manometer) wären es 90l/min druckseitig...also nur ca. 10% Abweichung von der drucklosen Seite....
und
Der Arbeitsdruck am Flowmeter ist bei völlig offenen Ventil vermutlich nie ganz 1bar (Mano zeigt 0,0bar), sondern durch Rohre, Bögen und Flowmeter leicht erhöht.


----------



## Mushi (25. Juli 2017)

Bei offenem Kugelhahn zeigt das Manometer einen Gegendruck von ca. 50 mbar an. Dies ist vor allem dem Flowmeter geschuldet und wird miterfasst.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Juli 2017)

Danke Frank- 50mbar Druckerhöhung durch Flowmeter mit Schwebekörper.

Das kann ich bei mir leider so nicht messen..habe das Mano hinter das Flowmeter eingebaut.
Aber ich hatte es damals vermutet und vor dem Flowmeter einen Bypass gebaut mit Kugelhahn.
Der ist offen im Normalbetrieb- und nur bei Messungen geschlossen.
Demnach hätte ich ggf. bei meinen Messungen den Messfehler drin, dass die zusätzliche Druckerhöhung des Flowmeters an der Pumpe etwas mehr Druck anliegt...

Besser wäre vermutlich die Anordnung:
Membranpumpe- Manometer- Flowmeter/Durchflußmesser-Ventil
------
Wie ist das nun mit den Herstellerangaben
- druckseitiger Volumenstrom?
-oder bei 1bar Normalluftdruck?


----------



## Mushi (25. Juli 2017)

Bei den Herstellerangaben ist Art der Luftmenge nicht näher spezifiziert.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Juli 2017)

Muss doch aber,.da es ja unterschiedliche Werte ergibt....
Du hast ja schon für die Pumpen auf der  begünstigenden Seite gemessen...
Kann aber auch sein, dass die Markenprodukte druckseitig meinen und die anderen.....es entspannter sehen...aber selbst da passt es ja nicht bei einigen.
Irgendwo habe ich es aber schoneinmal gelesen...Arbeitsdruck Membranpumpe....


----------



## Mushi (25. Juli 2017)

Kannst die Hersteller gerne zwingen. 

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Juli 2017)

Bei den bei uns Beiden am Teich laufenden Pumpen von Thomas stimmt es mit Druck und Luftleistung auf der Druckseite gemessen doch gut!
Auch, wenn wir alle keine perfekten, geeichten Armaturen haben-mir genügt es. Ich benachteilige etwas die Pumpen und Du bevorteilst diese etwas. Passt doch gut! Ebenso Secoh- alles gut. Was andere kaufen und einbauen ist mir egal. 
Auch wenn manche Betrüger leider "To Big to fall!" sind...in unserem Wirtschafts- und Rechstssystem.
Da habe ich pers. eine recht drastische Meinung...5 Jahre Garantie auf alles....Und was nicht das hält, was der Hersteller verspricht- Schredder!
Ich pers. mag keine Schummelwerte an techn. Geräten jeder Art. Widerstrebt mir pers. zutiefst.

Hersteller- ich rufe mal Morgen an.
Gute Nacht


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (28. Juli 2017)

Und @ThorstenC hast du wirklich angerufen? Würde mich wirklich interessieren.


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Juli 2017)

Irgendwie bekam ich von Thomas keine Telefonnummer raus.
Ich habe aber einen Händler angerufen, der Thomas und Secoh  verkauft.
Er hat auch sehr gute techn. Ausrüstung um Druck und Luftflow zu ermitteln.
Er hat ebenfalls den Flowmesser hinter dem Regelventil eingebaut.
Auf welche Messstelle sich die Flowangaben und Kennlinien behiehen konnte er auch nicht sagen.

Er verkauft nut Thomas oder Secoh.
Nix anderes aus gutem Grund.

Die Abweichung der Flowmessung aufDruckseite oder hinter dem Ventil  habe ich ja beispielhaft dargestellt.

Frank misst etwas begünstigend.
Ich messe im Realbetrieb druckseitig.

Toleranzen wird es immer geben.

Bei Belüfterpumpen im Betrieb  am Ausströmer kannan dem Luftstrom nur druckseitig messen. ...oder man stellt die Membranpumpe zum Messen in eine Kiste mit einem Luftzulauf...

Aber. ...wir sind doch hier nicht bei VW..Porsche..Audi...und co..

Frank seine Messungen belegen, dass einige Pumpen nicht den Herstellerangaben entsprechen.
Das nennt man übrigens Betrug.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (28. Juli 2017)

Gur dann weis ich ja das ich wenn der Teichumbau fertig ist eine gute neue Dazu kommt.


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Juli 2017)

Habe nicht direkt mit einem Hersteller tel., sondern mit einem netten Herren von der Bibus-Gmbh.
Die bauen Kläranlagen, Belüfter (Industrie halt) und verwenden Secoh.
https://www.bibus.de/produkte-loesungen/umwelttechnik/belueftungsausruestung/membran-geblaese/

Hier die klare Aussage: Der auf den Kennlinien ermittelte Volumenstrom wird druckseitig gemessen.

Der also richtige Messaufbau wäre:

*Membranpumpe- Manometer- Flowmesser- Regelventil.*

Das Manometer vor den Flowmesser, damit man den realen Druck an der Pumpe mißt, der ggf. durch den pn. Wid. des Flowmesser ja noch etwas erhöht wird.

Das wird aber von Flowmesser-typ etc. abhängen.
--------
Im allgemeinen dürfen Membranpumpen leichte Schwankungen im Verhältnis zu den Kennlinien aufweisen.
Das ist dem techn. Aufbau geschuldet- Schwinganker und Gummimembranen.
Auch bei sehr kalten Temp. muß die Membran erst "warm" laufen..bis die Luftleistung stimmt.


----------



## Mushi (28. Juli 2017)

Der Herr W.


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Juli 2017)

Ja- danke Frank- so ist es besser kommentiert! Du hast doch sicher ein paar Tel.-Nr. mehr als wir....


----------



## Mushi (28. Juli 2017)

Hallo Thorsten,

wenn Du komprimierte Luft mit dem Flowmeter messen willst, brauchst Du einen Korrekturfaktor, denn die Flowmeter sind für einen bestimmten Druck ausgelegt, z.B. für 760 Torr.

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## troll20 (29. Juli 2017)

Mushi schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon die Wartungsintervalle ignoriere, würde ich mich damit nicht rühmen. Der Luftausstoß reduziert sich schleichend.
> 
> Grüße,
> Frank


Wenn nix zu warten ist kann man auch nix ignorieren. Also Vorsicht mit deinen Behauptungen.
Luftfilter ist noch immer Blüten weiß und die Wassermenge hat sich auch nicht verändert, ergo auch die gleiche Luftmenge. und dieses wird je einmal im Frühjahr und einmal im Herbst getestet.


----------



## Mushi (29. Juli 2017)

Rene, Wartung interessiert Dich nicht und Du bist sehr zufrieden. 

Das ist allerdings nicht das Thema, es geht um die Leistungdaten. 

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## troll20 (30. Juli 2017)

Jup es geht um die Leistungsdaten.
Und dazu gehört meiner Meinung nach auch Anschaffungskosten, Unterhaltskosten, Wartung und Reperatur, sowie Haltbarkeit.
Was nützen mir Luftpumpen mit 200 Liter bei 100 Watt Verbrauch, die ich alle 14 Tage zerlegen muss weil sie so anfällig konstruiert sind oder über ihren optimalen Betriebspunkt betrieben werden damit sie dann weniger Strom verbrauchen. Wenn es Alternativen gibt die 5 Jahre laufen ohne Probleme, weil die Rahmenbedingungen besser sind. Also nix für ungut, an alle die 3m und tiefer einblasen möchten um dann 3 Watt zu sparen. Oder aber an alle die, die zwar den Luftfilter reinigen, weil sie es auf Grund des schlecht gewählten Aufstellungsortes nicht besser hinbekommen und sonst nur Langeweile haben. Für mich ist die V60 unter MEINEN Rahmenbedingungen optimal. Aber ganz besonders für alle die, die ihr Geld nicht in die Mülltone schmeißen mögen.
Und dabei auch noch einen kleinen Blick auf die Umweltdaten werfen.


----------



## Mushi (30. Juli 2017)

Hallo Rene,

wenn man mit den Angaben dermaßen hinters Licht geführt führt, ist das für mich keine gute Basis für eine über 10-jährige Beziehung, die eine Membranpumpe halten sollte.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Mushi (30. Juli 2017)

Hallo Thorsten,

hier kommen Infos zum Aufbau des Prüfstands:





_View: https://youtu.be/kWJWo9q9cKQ_


Grüße,
Frank


----------



## troll20 (30. Juli 2017)

Mushi schrieb:


> wenn man mit den Angaben dermaßen hinters Licht geführt führt, ist das für mich keine gute Basis für eine über 10-jährige Beziehung, die eine Membranpumpe halten sollte.


Naja, dann müßte man das auch bei deinen Aussagen machen. Denn du sagst es handelt sich um eine Hailea v60, welche Baugleich mit der von dir getesteten Aquaforte V60 wäre. Dann Versuch doch mal die Membran von einer Heilea V60 in die Aquaforte V60 zu bekommen.
Nicht wundern aber der Membranteller hat gut 2cm Ø Unterschied 
Also lieber dein Video ganz schnell überarbeiten sonst gibt es da evtl. noch ne Klage 
Und jetzt


----------



## Mushi (30. Juli 2017)

Hallo René,

das schreckt mich nicht. 

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (6. Aug. 2017)

Hallo miteinander, ich möchte nochmal auf die Luftmenge der V60 zurück kommen.
Es wurde hier mit 0,1 bar Gegendruck gemessen und es wurden keine 60l/min. Gemessen. Nuuuuun bin ich Mal auf 
http://www.bachflohkrebse.de/Aquari...QrAfBOvg3Lf9Esme-AIWbyvNz5VE9yyRoC66AQAvD_BwE
Gegangen und siehe da die 60l Luft die Minute wurden ohne Gegendruck gemessen.


----------



## Mushi (6. Aug. 2017)

Hier sind die Diagramme:

https://www.aquarent.info/media/ima...0-HI-Flow-Luftpumpe-AF-SC404-Kenn_720x600.jpg

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Zacky (7. Aug. 2017)

Spricht man lt. Diagramm vom Millipascal?
**


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Aug. 2017)

101325 Pascal = 1013,25 hPa = 101,325 kPa oder 1,01325 bar beträgt der Luftdruck auf Meereshöhe.
Gerundet betrachtet und merkbar
0,1 MPa = 100000 Pascal =1 bar

Somit ist die Kurve bei 1,2,3m Tiefe  =  0,1 ; 0,2; 0,3 bar  =   0,01; 0,02; 0,03 Mpa  mit 60, 40, 8 l/min angegeben.


----------



## Zacky (7. Aug. 2017)

wenn ich 0,01 mPa in einen Umrechner eingebe kommt das bei raus

*0,01mPa sind umgerechnet 0,0000000001bar*

...deswegen frage ich ja so blöd.


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Aug. 2017)

Gib mal 0,01 MPa = 10000Pa ein.
M: Mega 10 hoch 6

m: Milli 10 hoch -3

Bei Pa musste ich auch erst einmal googeln wegen der Umrechnung (und dachte schon, es wäre etwas an der Kurve schöngeschummelt).
Gibt keine blöden Fragen!


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (7. Aug. 2017)

Also kann man sagen die Kurve zeigt eine Luftleistung bei fast nicht vorhanden druck an. Korrekt?


----------



## Zacky (7. Aug. 2017)

ok, wenn ich es als Megapascal nehme, dann passt ja wieder alles zusammen. Habe ich also nur falsch interpretiert.


----------



## Phiobus (24. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Frank,

hast Du weitere Tests gefahren. Z.B. mal ohne den Luftfilter etc. um eine potentielle Fehlerquelle zu finden?
Hattest Du ein Feedback vom Hersteller bekommen.

Viele Grüße
Tom


----------



## Mushi (24. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Tom,

das Enfernen der Luftfilter hat bei verschiedenen Membranpumpen keinen messbaren Unterschied gezeigt. Die Luftpumpe habe ich zurück gesendet. Auf die Diskussion mit dem Großhändler habe ich verzichtet.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Sep. 2017)

Ich bin da glaube Ich zu einfach gestrickt.
ICH interessiere mich da eher an den db als an der direkten Leistung. Wenn ich mal später auf den Holzplanken sitze, dann kann ich mit dem rauschen, gluckern oder plätschern des Filters leben......das Brummen eines Luftpumpe unter den Holzplanken geht mir aber auf den Nerv. 

So rein Geräusche mäßig scheint mir da die V60 weit vorne zu liegen oder was ist leiser ? Die Hi Blow 40 ?


----------



## Mushi (24. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Totto,

die Lautstärke wird subjektiv mitgetestet und bei dem einen und anderen Luftpumpentest gab es Hinweise zur Lauftstärke. Ich habe bei mir THOMAS und Secoh am laufen, die man freistehend nicht war nimmt. Die V-Serie dürfte auch leise sein.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Sep. 2017)

Secoh Membrankompressor JDK 20 / 30 / 40 / 50 
30 bis 36 dB(A) ist auch ein guter Wert


----------



## Phiobus (25. Sep. 2017)

Hey Frank,
Danke !
Ja, was soll so'n Großhändler auch dazu sagen. Er malt ja nicht die Kurven auf die Verpackung.
Ist Aquaforte überhaupt der eigentliche Hersteller der V60? Die werden ja unter x verschiedenen Bezeichnungen vertrieben?
Hab mir jetzt auch mal das Dingen gegönnt. Konnte es günstig ergattern und wollte mal meine Badewanne zum blubbern bringen.
Eine kleine OT-Frage an die Cracks. Brauche einen Luftheber der ca 17cm Steighöhe bei 35 cm Einblastiefe bringt. Sollten so ca. 1000...1500 Liter bei rumkommen. Ich nehme an dafür wird sie wohl genug Leistung bringen.
Welche Konfiguration sollte ich für den Luftheber nehmen?
Bzw. hat jemand mit seinen ganzen Testaufbauten vielleicht ein adäquates Teile rumfliegen was er mir abtreten kann.
Ansonsten fahre ich nach Erhalt und Test der Pumpe in den Baumarkt und bastel auch mal drauf los.

VG Tom


----------



## Mushi (25. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Tom,

das ist nicht das erste Mal, dass Werte nicht stimmen. Bei der HFP 50000 wurden nach meiner Messung die Angaben geändert.

Grüße,
Frank


----------

